# Some good news for bigger girls



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have just seen this, it proves what people have been saying for a long time. A well balanced bigger rider is an easier load than a poor lighter rider.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

interesting. It also showed that the unbalanced rider in the English saddle had much more impact than in the western saddle. the mare shows marks of living iwht a bad saddle fit (the white hairs on each side of her withers).


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I see that too


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow! Huge difference...and that poor mare! It take a lot to create white marks lie that!


----------

